# cooked tail



## cjm (Sep 6, 2005)

need a answer i have 2 koi"s with a crooked tail
do"t know why or what to do help please


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Poorly bred fish may end up with deformities such as this.
Did you buy the fish this way?
What are you keeping the fish in? Are there any sharp edges or hard spots that the fish may have bumped into? 

As I'm sure others will tell you, we can't just tell you what's wrong with your fish unless you give us a bit of information first.  Let us know everything you can tell us about these fish, their history with you, the tank or pond they are kept in, water quality, etc. This way, we can better help you!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.
Hopefully we can help you out. The more information we get the better off we can nail the exact cause of the problem. So please dont feel bad about answering a few more questions. 
What do you mean by crooked? Are they getting worn away? If so that is called fin rot.

Is there any other changes you have seen with them? Cloudy eyes. Clamped fins. sluggish. 

What do you feed them. How often do you do water changes? How long has the tank been set up? How big is the tank and how many fish are in there and how big are they?

Thanks again for your understanding but the better we understand your setup and what has been going on the better we can help you out.


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

It has to be deformed. When it was bred, you must have gotten the deformed ones of the group.


----------

